# Question about Bowie Auction Barn



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Asun66 said:


> I’m wondering if anybody has had experience with the Bowie Auction Barn in Texas I bailed a horse on feb 2nd it should be arriving this week I live in CT. It’s super cold there right now and I’m kinda worried that my horse is cold, he doesn’t look like he has a good coat it’s not thick. I asked the barn if I could buy a turnout they said they were back ordered!
> does anyone have info on where the horses are kept that are pulled?
> are they separated from the herd ? the woman told me they quarantine them not sure if it’s true ? Is my horse outside till he leaves? I’ve heard a few things, if you have any info or past experiences with Bowie maybe you could pass it along
> I’m just worried !
> Thanks.


Its a kill buyer pen. Most likely he will be outside with the other “rescue “ horses. That’s their definition of Quarantine, you need to keep him totally separated for at least 30 days (60 is better)
from any other horses you have or the boarding barn has. Plan on a hefty vet bill when you get him home, he’ll likely be sick with strangles or another illness that is making the rounds. Don’t bother with a blanket for him while he’s at the lot or in transit, it’ll probably get destroyed or stolen. Schneider’s is having their blanket sale right now, if you can get someone to mensure him, you could have it waiting when he gets home.


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Its a kill buyer pen. Most likely he will be outside with the other “rescue “ horses. That’s their definition of Quarantine, you need to keep him totally separated for at least 30 days (60 is better)
> from any other horses you have or the boarding barn has. Plan on a hefty vet bill when you get him home, he’ll likely be sick with strangles or another illness that is making the rounds. Don’t bother with a blanket for him while he’s at the lot or in transit, it’ll probably get destroyed or stolen. Schneider’s is having their blanket sale right now, if you can get someone to mensure him, you could have it waiting when he gets home.


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you so much ! Ok, yeah I feared he might be out in the wind and wet accumulation! 
yes we are keeping him far away from the other horses that are boarding when he arrives! We have a 21 yo Shire cross that needs a pasture mate so possibly early spring they can be buds. We already have the vet on stand by. Thank you for the advice I will update when I get to see him hopefully safe and sound from icy Texas this weekend !


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Asun66 said:


> Thank you so much ! Ok, yeah I feared he might be out in the wind and wet accumulation!
> yes we are keeping him far away from the other horses that are boarding when he arrives! We have a 21 yo Shire cross that needs a pasture mate so possibly early spring they can be buds. We already have the vet on stand by. Thank you for the advice I will update when I get to see him hopefully safe and sound from icy Texas this weekend !


Just be prepared for him not to look as good as any pics you’ve seen.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just be prepared for him not to look as good as any pics you’ve seen.


I second this! Not only are horses often misrepresented but some REALLY lose condition during longer travels. I used to haul a horse who would look like he lost 100 pounds after a 14 hour drive that was spread over 2 days and an overnight layover stop.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I’ve transported horses for people who wanted to have me quarantine them and every last one had pics of the horse in good condition and when I picked up hey were anywhere from 100-300 lbs under weight ang snot slinging, goopy eyes, coughing sick. Most weren’t even halter broke.


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just be prepared for him not to look as good as any pics you’ve seen.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you for your feedback I actually had videos of him with someone riding I realize that most of the horses are in rough shape and I’m one of those people my own personal belief is that they shouldn’t die because someone dumped them yes I am preprepared to fatten him up


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Asun66 said:


> Thank you for your feedback I actually had videos of him with someone riding I realize that most of the horses are in rough shape and I’m one of those people my own personal belief is that they shouldn’t die because someone dumped them yes I am preprepared to fatten him up


I wasn’t implying you shouldn’t do your best by him, I just didn’t want you to be blindsided by his condition. I hope he’s fat and sassy and healthy. I know that I’ve been stunned a couple of times when I’ve gone to pick up horses. Not necessarily from Bowie, and I thought I’ve seen it all and then saw something worse. I’d love to see pics once he gets home, I’m frequently blown away by some of the quality horses people are throwing away.


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I wasn’t implying you shouldn’t do your best by him, I just didn’t want you to be blindsided by his condition. I hope he’s fat and sassy and healthy. I know that I’ve been stunned a couple of times when I’ve gone to pick up horses. Not necessarily from Bowie, and I thought I’ve seen it all and then saw something worse. I’d love to see pics once he gets home, I’m frequently blown away by some of the quality horses people are throwing away.


I


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you for your response. His arrival is been delayed, they text me and said it could possibly be the second or third now of March because of all the misfortune down there! I’m really getting Antsy !!
I bought him on the second of feb,if there is ever a next time and I can rescue a horse from slaughter I will have that horse transported to another facility off the grounds, if I can’t have a direct transport because it’s so hard to communicate with them nobody gets back to you, you’re asking questions and there’s no answer, I called and left couple messages and I totally understand that they had bad weather and freezing pipes and everything Im not disregarding that, I just feel like when it was zero down there I wanted a jacket on him he looked a little bit on the small thin side, thank God it’s warm now there People and the poor animals can get back to reg temps 
🤠


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Asun66 said:


> Thank you for your response. His arrival is been delayed, they text me and said it could possibly be the second or third now of March because of all the misfortune down there! I’m really getting Antsy !!
> I bought him on the second of feb,if there is ever a next time and I can rescue a horse from slaughter I will have that horse transported to another facility off the grounds, if I can’t have a direct transport because it’s so hard to communicate with them nobody gets back to you, you’re asking questions and there’s no answer, I called and left couple messages and I totally understand that they had bad weather and freezing pipes and everything Im not disregarding that, I just feel like when it was zero down there I wanted a jacket on him he looked a little bit on the small thin side, thank God it’s warm now there People and the poor animals can get back to reg temps
> 🤠


It's still getting down in the 20's at night, with a wind chill. Did you ever say where you live? What state, not an address. That poor horse, stuck down there for a whole 'nuther month! That irritates the fire out of me.


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

I live in Western Connecticut about an hour from Manhattan NYC 
Yeah def next time I rescue I will do it differently I will get transport immediately 
I paid for the transport upfront at the auction barn over the phone, you have to wait for when they decide to go well then it was delayed with the blizzard it was 0 one night I was so upset that he was there and there was nothing I could do about it 
that whole week was single digits the wind was crazy too
well I reached out to them and they said they are bringing him now on the first of March so he’s been there a month next time I will set up a different transport. This has been so hard to wait like this


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope they don’t try to stick you for some outrageous board bill. I asked where you live because if you were close I’d have offered to go get him. I thought Oklahoma handled winter weather poorly. Now I feel like we’re doing great compared to TX. LOL


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I hope they don’t try to stick you for some outrageous board bill. I asked where you live because if you were close I’d have offered to go get him. I thought Oklahoma handled winter weather poorly. Now I feel like we’re doing great compared to TX. LOL


----------



## Asun66 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I hope they don’t try to stick you for some outrageous board bill. I asked where you live because if you were close I’d have offered to go get him. I thought Oklahoma handled winter weather poorly. Now I feel like we’re doing great compared to TX. LOL





Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I hope they don’t try to stick you for some outrageous board bill. I asked where you live because if you were close I’d have offered to go get him. I thought Oklahoma handled winter weather poorly. Now I feel like we’re doing great compared to TX. LOL


oh thank you! yeah I’m way up on the east coast, I don’t think they would of refunded me the money for the transport if I did live near you anyway 😊


----------



## Twang (Sep 12, 2021)

Morning and Happy (almost) Fall everyone! I have rescued maybe 25 horses out of Bowie (terrific folks btw). Some horses I have had shipped and some I have picked up myself. It is true that the horse that the arrives will not look like the horse in the picture/video. There is a reason for this. Traveling is hard on people but especially on horses that are stressed by a complete change from their routine life, strange water/horses/smells/people, hours/etc). Ever been on one of those never-ending/bumped from flight/vending machine dinner/sleep in the terminal type trips? In many cases rescue horses have been purchased at other auctions in a different part of the country. So shipped long distance at least once prior to arriving at Bowie. To help avoid foundering horses are put on a low protien/low starch diet. Traveling horses often refuse water thereby becoming dehydrated - starting a cascade of organ stresses/failures. Shipped horses often cannot/will not allow nose to be lower than withers while trailer is moving which is the set-up for upper/lower respiratory infections. When a rescue arrives at his/her heaven-sent rescue home they will need not just quarantine but also (preferably vet) monitored care. Do Not just throw the feed room at them and hope for the best. Mentally, these equines are probably in or near to PTSD status. Rest, a deep clean bed for sleep, maybe a gentle warm bath and/or massage/some bonding time. About quarantine...horses naturally sleep while being watched by a buddy. If quarantined in complete isolation good quality sleep might not be possible. If from Amish country, horse may not necessarily 'speak' English or Spanish. Give 'em a minute to learn your ques. The absolute, hands down best, remembered and cherished and loved by school kids (not to mention me!), most amazing horse ever was a #2 on the body scale rescue (not from Bowie) and looked like he had been put together by a committee. It's been years ago now that I lost him to what I now know was EPM (treatable). I still get tears remembering him). If you do choose to go down the rescue road I can tell you the rewards are beyond counting.


----------



## BJH (Nov 27, 2021)

Twang said:


> Morning and Happy (almost) Fall everyone! I have rescued maybe 25 horses out of Bowie (terrific folks btw). Some horses I have had shipped and some I have picked up myself. It is true that the horse that the arrives will not look like the horse in the picture/video. There is a reason for this. Traveling is hard on people but especially on horses that are stressed by a complete change from their routine life, strange water/horses/smells/people, hours/etc). Ever been on one of those never-ending/bumped from flight/vending machine dinner/sleep in the terminal type trips? In many cases rescue horses have been purchased at other auctions in a different part of the country. So shipped long distance at least once prior to arriving at Bowie. To help avoid foundering horses are put on a low protien/low starch diet. Traveling horses often refuse water thereby becoming dehydrated - starting a cascade of organ stresses/failures. Shipped horses often cannot/will not allow nose to be lower than withers while trailer is moving which is the set-up for upper/lower respiratory infections. When a rescue arrives at his/her heaven-sent rescue home they will need not just quarantine but also (preferably vet) monitored care. Do Not just throw the feed room at them and hope for the best. Mentally, these equines are probably in or near to PTSD status. Rest, a deep clean bed for sleep, maybe a gentle warm bath and/or massage/some bonding time. About quarantine...horses naturally sleep while being watched by a buddy. If quarantined in complete isolation good quality sleep might not be possible. If from Amish country, horse may not necessarily 'speak' English or Spanish. Give 'em a minute to learn your ques. The absolute, hands down best, remembered and cherished and loved by school kids (not to mention me!), most amazing horse ever was a #2 on the body scale rescue (not from Bowie) and looked like he had been put together by a committee. It's been years ago now that I lost him to what I now know was EPM (treatable). I still get tears remembering him). If you do choose to go down the rescue road I can tell you the rewards are beyond counting.


----------

